# Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter



## chrisbo (21. Dezember 2013)

*Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*

Hallo Leute,

ich suche jetzt noch für die fröhliche Weihnachtszeit einen unterhaltsamen Shooter/Actionspiel für max. 10€. Bin eigentlich nicht so der Shooter-/Actionfan, aber wollte einfach nochmal einen guten und günstigen holen. Komme eigentlich aus der C&C-Ecke und den besten Shooter den ich bislang gespielt habe war RTCW. DOOM war nichts für mich. Also ein wenig Realismus, ein weinig Humor und gute Grafik wäre für mich glaube ich angebracht. Stupides Rumballern ist mir zu öde.
Nur damit ihr einen ungefähren Anhaltspunkt habt. 
Ach so, ich daddel auf 1280x800 mit PDC E6500€3,7Ghz, 4GB RAM, GT 630. Sollte aber für ältere Spiele reichen. Zur Not wird auf mittel geballert.


Hier mal meine Auswahl:

Bioshock Infinite
Bioshock 2
Metro 2033(engere Auswahl)
Max payne 3
Dead Space( eigentlich zu brutal)
Mass Effect 2
Singularity
Mafia II (Rollenspiel?)
Deus Ex: HR (eigentlich warscheinlich zu viel Rollenspiel oder?)

Danke im voraus für Tipps.
Gruß


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*

Könnte dir Borderlands empfehlen, auch wenn es in meinen Augen kein richtiger Shooter ist. Hat zwar nichts mit Realismus zu tun (wie einige Spieler aus deiner Liste auch), aber dafür viel Humor.


----------



## chrisbo (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*

Ok!

Ist aber sehr comic-lastig die Grafik. Aber mal Tests lesen.

P.S. Ich glaube die Grafik ist nicht mein Fall.


----------



## jamie (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*

Bioshock Infinite ist ein Pflichtkauf! Für einen Shooter ungewöhnlich liebevoll gestaltet und für mich als Bioshock-Fan sowieso Pflichtkauf.
Bioshock 2 ist auch grandios. Mein persönliches Lieblingsspiel. 
Metro muss man auch mal gespielt haben, ist echt super!
Max Payne 3 ist auch recht cool.
Singularity hat mir auch gut gefallen. Ist mal ein Bissel was anderes und hat ein cooles Setting.
Mafia 2 ist kein Stück Rollenspiel. Eher ein gespielter Mafia-Film und auch relativ kurz. Trotzdem gut.
DE:HR ist auch sehr gut. Wie viel Rollenspiel oder Geschleiche bei rumkommt liegt in deiner Hand. Du kanns auch durchrennen und  alles umballern. Ein paar Dialoge musst du bestreiten (alle aber relativ einfach gestrickt) und du kannst deinen Körper mit allerlei Gedöns (Waffen, Tarnkappe etc) aufpimpen. Aber  auch das ist übersichtlich gehalten. Auch ein sehr interessantes Setting.  Also definitiv zu empfehlen.


----------



## TeKila (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*

Ich kann mich definitiv für die Bioshock-Reihe aussprechen, egal ob 1,2,3.
Wobei Infinite wahrscheinlich schon die Obergrenze für Deinen Rechenknecht ist, Du erreichst gerade so die Mindestanforderungen


----------



## Bunny_Joe (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*

Bioshock Infinite kann ich nur empfehlen. Die Story fand ich mit einer des besten, die ein Shooter erzählt hat. Allerdings kann das Gameplay manchmal etwas öde sein, kommt aber eher auf deinen Spielstil an. Wenn du kreativ an deine Gegner rangehst macht auch das Ballern sehr viel Spaß. Gerade für 7,49 bei Steam erhältlich.
Achja und es lief auf meiner HD5570 auf Mittel ganz flüssig(30-40FPS).


----------



## polarwolf (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*

Der beste Shooter, den ich in den letzten Jahren gespielt habe, war "Singularity" - total unterschätztes Game meiner Meinung nach. Ein guter Budget Shooter ist auch "Call of Juarez: Gunslinger". "Rage" gibts auch günstig und ist nicht schlecht.
Gute Grafik und solides Gameplay gibts auch mit Crysis 1 - 3.


----------



## chrisbo (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*

Nach näherem Betrachten, fällt wohl auch metro raus. Ist ja genauso duster wie DOOM. DOOM auf russisch sozusagen 

Die Bioshock-Rreihe muß ich mal antesten. Infinite gibts ja auch schon für'n 10er.


----------



## chrisbo (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*

Kennt jemand Spec Ops: The LIne? ist wohl sehr "schlauchartig" oder? Also zu wenig Freiraum so scheint mir.


----------



## Ersy90 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*

Mass Effect 2


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*

Duke Nukem 3D ist auch seeehr empfehlenswert!
Ansonsten F.E.A.R. oder Half Life 1 und 2 (alternativ Black Mesa)


----------



## keinnick (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*

Du hast da eine schöne Auswahl zusammengestellt. Da ist eigentlich kein wirklich schlechtes Spiel dabei. Das ein oder andere dürfte Deinen Rechner jedoch ziemlich fordern. 

Auch einen Blick wert: Save 50% on The Orange Box on Steam

_Die Orange Box enthält fünf Valve-Spiele: Half-Life 2: Episode Two, der zweite Teil der Half-Life 2-Episodentrilogie, Half-Life 2: Episode One, das originale Half-Life 2, Team Fortress 2, die Fortsetzung des Spiels, mit dem klassenbasierte Gefechte für Multiplayer-Teams groß herauskamen, und Portal, das Spiel, das durch die Mischung aus Rätseln, First-Person-Action und Abenteuer ein unvergleichliches Erlebnis ist.
_
Aktuell für unter 10 Euro erhältlich und lohnt sich definitiv!


----------



## seventyseven (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*

Aber bitte nicht im deutschen Store kaufen da Cut


----------



## jamie (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*

Spec Ops ist relativ schlauchig aber trotzdem sehr gut.


----------



## Bevier (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*

Derzeit kann man dank Steam einige Spiele im Winter Sale günstig schießen. Einfach beobachten und mit etwas Glück bekommt man ein geniales Spiel wie Bioshock Infinite für 7,50 Euro...

Wobei, wenn du wert auf Humor legst, wäre vielleicht auch Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon etwas für dich.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*



Bevier schrieb:


> Wobei, wenn du wert auf Humor legst, wäre vielleicht auch Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon etwas für dich.


Aber nicht mit der Hardware.


----------



## chrisbo (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*



Ersy90 schrieb:


> Mass Effect 2



Die SiFi Theamtik ist leider nicht mein Fall



Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Aber nicht mit der Hardware.



Sollte eigentlich gehen. Spielt doch auf einer Insel. Ausgedehte Spaziergänge am Strand habe ich hier an der ostsee genug


----------



## lalaker (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*

Hard Reset (old school, im Moment günstig im Steam sale), Metro 2033, Bioshock-Reihe, FEAR (Teil 1), HL2 samt Episodes.


----------



## seventyseven (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*

Hitman Blood Money 

Stealh, Kein Stupides rumgeballer.


----------



## bofferbrauer (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*

Wäre Serious Sam vielleicht was für dich?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche günstiges 3D Ballerspiel alias Shooter*



chrisbo schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Spec Ops: The LIne? ist wohl sehr "schlauchartig" oder? Also zu wenig Freiraum so scheint mir.


 
Spec Ops hat eine fantastische Story.


----------

